# Swiftech H220X



## Commander_Phalanx (20. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen/Mittag/Abend,
liebe Leute  Es geht um folgendes, ich hab mir in den Kopf gesetzt eine KoWaKü zu testen, beziehungsweise zu nutzen. Kurzum, ich habe Bastel-Laune und ein neuer Knecht muss her  

Da ich mir erst letztens ein recht teures Notebook zugelegt habe bleibt nicht mehr allzu viel übrig für eine richtige WaKü. Ich habe mich in einem anderen Fred bereits nach den Vor- und Nachteilen erkundigt, eine richtige 
WaKü ist zu teuer und ich sehe für mich den Sinn erst bei Crossfire/SLI (was ich übrigens auch mal in ungefähr 2 Jahren mit WaKü mal testen möchte, aber das ist Zukunftsmusik). 

Da KoWaKüs ja recht verpönt sind, möchte ich mir mal selber ein Bild machen. Durch diverse Tests bin ich natürlich auf die H220 gestoßen welche mit den richtigen Lüftern über 10 Grad kühlere Werte lieferte als wesentlich beliebtere Konsorte wie die H100i bespielsweise. Deswegen werde ich mir wahrscheinlich die H220X zulegen. Da die H220X ja leider erst später in Europa erscheinen wird, werde ich sie einfach über diese Seite bestellen:

Swiftech H220-X - CPU Liquid Cooling Systems CPU Cooler VGA Water Block Heatsink Pump Radiator Heat Exchanger Kit

Wenn jemand eine Alternative hätte würde ich mir diese auch gerne anschauen, bin bei amerikanischen Retailern nicht allzu fit. (NCIX hat sie leider nicht lagernd)

Abgesehen davon, wenn jemand eine sinnvollere oder bessere Alternative hätte, nur her damit 

Nun will ich die Lüfter wechseln (sie sollen nicht schlecht sein, bei der H220 konnte man sich aber zum Beispiel über 10 kühlere Grad erfreuen wenn bessere Kühler liefen).  Schwarz wäre am besten, blau passt aber notfalls auch. Als Gehäuse dient das Bitfenix Ronin, welches eigentlich bleiben sollte. Leider passen nur 240-Slim-Radiatoren rein, die H220X sollte aber Platz finden.

https://geizhals.de/bitfenix-ronin-mit-sichtfenster-bfc-ron-300-kkwsk-rp-a969730.html

Könnte ich über die gedämmte Variante nachdenken, da die WaKü ja für weniger Hitze im Case sorgen sollte...? Jedenfalls dachte ich darüber nach den bereits verbauten hinteren Spectre 120 Lüfter in die Front zu katapultieren, einen 120 Spectre Pro nach hinten, zwei Spectre 140 Lüfter zusätzlich in den Deckel und möglicherweise sogar noch einen Spectre in den Boden. Den Radiator würde ich in den Deckel bauen, gute Idee?

Ich dachte da an diese Lüfter:

https://geizhals.de/?fs=noctua+nf-f12&in=

Noctua-F12 sollten ja eigentlich die besten sein. Bei den ganzen Ausführungen bin ich aber etwas verwirrt, hoffe ihr könnt mir die richtigen empfehlen 

Geld ist erst einmal unwichtig, Hauptsache die Qualität passt. 

Wenn irgendjemand etwas anders machen würde oder ähnliches dann würde ich mich auch sehr freuen wenn ihr dies mit mir teilt 

Kurze Hinweise zur Hardware, gekühlt wird ein 4790k der mit soviel Takt läuft, wie ich stabil unter 1,25 Volt hinkriege (geköpft wird er höchstwahrscheinlich auch noch). Als GPU wird die 290 Vapor-X fungieren und diese wird möglicherweise moderat übertaktet werden obwohl ich kein großer Freund von Grafikkarten OC bin. 

Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Tag.

Gruß Commander_Phalanx
PS: Ich verzichte dankend auf Hinweise einen gescheiten Tower-Kühler zu verwenden, ich habe mich entschieden und die Entscheidung steht. Ich möchte mir einfach mal selbst ein Bild machen und die Optik, keinen fetten Kühler im Case und Platz für Quad-Channel RAM zu haben, haben mich überzeugt. Ebenfalls werde ich nicht eine AiO-WaKü auf meine GPU klatschen, die Vapor-X ist bombe und die bleibt so wie sie ist


----------



## Gummert (20. Juli 2014)

Magst bitte nen paar Absätze rein hauen. Das liest sich wie Gummi zäh ist :-/

Achte darauf, dass du Lüfter verwendest, die ordentlich Pullen. Das ist nämlich die einzige Ausrichtung, die du bei der 220X Anwenden kannst, ohne die Warme Luft ins Gehäuse zu blasen. 

Die nLoop sind da gut.


Edit: 

Joo danke. Viel besser


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (20. Juli 2014)

Sorry, jetzt sollte es besser sein


----------



## Gummert (20. Juli 2014)

Ach... tue dich doch mit paar Gleichgesinnten dazu, die ebenfalls vor haben dort zu bestellen. Dann fallen die hohen Versandkosten kaum noch ins Gewicht. Und Mengenrabatt gibt es dort auch bereits ab 5 Stück.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (20. Juli 2014)

Oh, danke für den Hinweis, habe aber leider schon vorhin bestellt........................
Welche nLoop meinste? 

Ich würde den Radiator im Deckel verbauen, gute Idee? Wie viele 140 Lüfter brauche ich im Deckel zusätzlich?


----------



## Gummert (21. Juli 2014)

die h220X ist ein 240 Radi. Kein 280 wo du 140mm Lüfter benötigst, sondern *2x 120mm*. 

Ja, Deckel ist ok und dann die Lüftr " Pull " also Saugend am Deckel anbringen, sonst bläst du die Warme Luft ins Gehäuse innere.


Nimm diese mit den höchsten RPM - denn im Pull Betrieb sind so ziemlich alle Lüfter deutlich leiser.

Da wie gesagt, im Pull Betrieb, die Lüfter ohnehin was leiser sind, als im Push, da keine starken Wirbel auftreten, weil die Luft durch die Lamellen gepresst wird, könntest du auch erstmal die Originalen die dabei sind testen. Die sind nämlich gar nicht so schlecht wie ihr Ruf eilt. Die sind halt laut, wenn die im Push auf volle Möhre rattern, aber bei Pull sind diese durchaus gut in der Performance. 

Zudem kannst du die loops auch, sofern Bedarf besteht immer noch kaufen, die laufen dir ja nicht weg!

Außerdem scheiden sich die Geister, bei Lüftern im Pull Betrieb. Überwiegend kauft man ja solche, die einen starken Druck haben. 
Allerdings ist diese für den Pull Betrieb optimiert... 


Teste es einfach, wie die Temperaturen von CPU und GPU sind, wenn du Pull oder Push verwendest. 
Sollte die Kühlleistung für die CPU im Push besser sein, und sich die Temperatur im Gehäuseinnere ( GPU usw ) nicht verschlechtern, kann man darüber nachdenken, es auch so zu machen. 


Beides hat Vor- und Nachteile.

Pull hat bei dieser AiO - Bauart bedingt - die meisten Vorteile was Kühlleistung am Deckel, Lautstärke und Staub betrifft. Denn der Staub am Radi wird sich an der inneren Seie am Radiator ansammeln, den du ohne Demontage absaugen kannst. 

Bei Push: Sind die Originalen eben laut und du würdest z.B. die Loops benötigen. ( Geht auch günstiger, aber die Loops sind schon klasse. ) höhere Kühlleistung, Staub auf der oberen Seite ( Demontage zum reinigen ) und Warme Luft wird ins Gehäuse befördert... 

Die 220X wurde ja für den Pull Betrieb optimiert und soll laut Swiftech und diversen Benchmarks bessere Leistung erzielen, als die h220 im Push. 


Ich würde das Geld sparen und die Originalen Lüfter verwenden. Die sind im Pull nicht laut, im Push hingegen schon.

Ca 28€ würden die Loops kosten, wenn du da nochmal 20€ drauf legst, kriegst du schon einen weiteren 240er Radi von Alphacool.. mit 4 weiteren Anschlüssen und fullcover bei der GPU hättest du sowohl CPU als auch GPU unter Wasser. Das würde ich mir dann bei der next Gen überlegen, an deiner Stelle, Ref Design und Fullcover nachrüsten inkl. zweiten Radi... geht ja ohne Probleme mit der Swiftech


----------



## hapan (22. Juli 2014)

@Commander_Phalanx

Werde mir die H220X auch zulegen, wollte aber noch Reviews abwarten.
Würde mich freuen wenn du deine Erfahrungen posten könntest, sobald die Bestellung angekommen ist.


----------



## Offset (22. Juli 2014)

Die eloops sind NICHT für Pull geeignet! Sie streifen leicht was zu unschönen Geräuschen führt.

Kaum schlechter:  http://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pl-2-a476778.html


----------



## Gummert (22. Juli 2014)

Ich habe 12 Stück als Pull. Da streift nix. Leichterer Zug beim montieren + Silikonscheiben und gut iss.
Wobei die Helix für Pull nicht schlechter sind, und ohnehin bei Pull leise zu Werke gehen, das Geld für die Loops kann er sich im Grund eh sparen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Juli 2014)

Hmm, da ich von den Noctua-F12 eigentlich am ''überzeugtesten'' bin werden es wohl eindeutig diese.
Zu Push-Pull hatte ich mir gedacht;
Da ich den Radiator bei mir im Deckel befestigen werde und dort noch Platz für zwei 140 Lüfter ist werde ich zwei Noctua unten an der H220X im Push befestigen und überhalb dem Radi im Deckel zwei 140 im Pull einbauen. So drücken die zwei Noctua die Luft durch den Radiator und die zwei 140 im Deckel verstärken diesen ''Wind'' im dem sie von oben ''mit saugen''.
Im Deckel wird aber auch noch ein 120 Lüfter befestigt.
Gute oder schlechte Idee, bin mir da nicht so sicher?


----------



## SuLux (23. Juli 2014)

Hi,

werde mir ebenfalls die H220x zulegen. 

@Commander: Du wirst die 2 Noctuas nicht als push unter den Radi bringen. 1 Lüfter auf der linken Seite könnte passen. Auf der rechten Seite wird dieser Platz von Pumpe und Reservoir eingenommen:

Swiftech H220-X - CPU Liquid Cooling Systems CPU Cooler VGA Water Block Heatsink Pump Radiator Heat Exchanger Kit

Gruß

SuLux


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, da war ich wohl ein bisschen voreilig^^
Hättest du eine Idee wie ich die Lüfter am besten platziere?


----------



## SuLux (23. Juli 2014)

Werde die H220x auch am Deckel anbringen. Dazu 2 Noiseblocker PL2 als pull montieren. Evtl. noch einen 140mm Magiccool Radi für die Gehäuserückwand. Dieser soll mit einem Noiseblocker PK2 bestückt werden. Möchte halt die 2 120mm im pull Betrieb laufen lassen um dem Staub vorzubeugen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (24. Juli 2014)

Hmm, jop hört sich gut an 
Das mit dem Staub habe ich zuerst gar nicht richtig bedacht, vielen Dank für den Hinweis 
Ich habe hinten im Gehäuse Platz für einen 120 Lüfter, welchen ich natürlich auch bestücken werde. Im Deckel passen bei mir zwei 140 Lüfter rein.
Wenn ich ja bereits zwei 120 im Pull auf dem Radiator hätte, würde dann zwei 140, natürlich ebenfalls im Pull, darüber im Deckel etwas bringen?
Wirst du keine Lüfter im Deckel anbrigen?
könntest du mir bitte auch sagen warum du dich für die PL2 entschieden hast?
Danke schon mal für die Antwort


----------



## SuLux (24. Juli 2014)

Moin,

hätte ich ein Gehäuse mit Staubfilter oben auf dem Deckel würde ich die Lüfter wohl im push laufen lassen bzw. das mal testen.....mmmh vielleicht ein provisorischen Staubfilter in Form einer feinen Damenstrumpfhose über den Gehäusedeckel ziehen . Habe das Nanoxia Deep Silence 1.

Verstehe nicht ganz wie Du das meinst mit den 2 zusätzlichen 140er im Deckel. Der Radi wird doch mit den 120er Lüftern direkt unter den Deckel geschraubt. 

[URL]http://abload.de/thumb/bitfenix_ronin_10ptk95.jpg[/URL]

Die Noiseblocker werden sehr oft für Radis empfohlen. Vor allem auch weil bei dem Zubehör ein Gummirahmen als Entkopplung und Abdichtung zum Radi ( Druck geht nicht verloren; bei pull nicht entscheidend ) dabei ist. Habe diese sowieso bereits als Gehäuselüfter in Betrieb.

Gruß


----------



## hapan (25. Juli 2014)

Moin,
da der Versand aus den USA doch recht heftig ist, ca. 69 USD bei einem Preis von 139 USD für die H220x, plus eventuellen Zollkosten, hoffe ich ja dass es die hier bald bei einem Händler gibt.
Wer verkauft denn in Deutschland normalerweise Swiftech Produkte?
Chau.


----------



## SuLux (25. Juli 2014)

Moin,

der Distributor für Europa ist http://www.bacata.net/

Soweit ich weiß verkauft z.B. Alternate, Pixmania die Swiftech AiOs. Habe dort aber noch nicht die H220x gelistet gesehen.

Swiftech H220X CPU Liquid Cooling Kit hat die H220x gelistet aber noch nicht lieferbar.

Gruß

SuLux


----------



## Lugior (25. Juli 2014)

> [FONT=&quot]ich habe gerade erfahren, dass die neue Lieferung sich wohl auf die erste Augustwoche verzögert. [/FONT]



Aussage vom Swiftech Support. Ich warte auch auf meine H220X.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. Juli 2014)

Hast du dir schon eine bestellt?
Ich habe sie mir schon bestellt bei deren Homepage.
Für 50 Dollar (35 Euro) gibt es Priority und für 65 Dollar (knappe 50 Euro) gibt es Priority Express. Ich denke ich werde Express nehmen.
Wenn man ein paar Werktage warten kann kommt man sogar nur ein paar Euro billiger weg als wenn sie hier verfügbar wäre:
100 Euro für das Teil, 20 Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und 35 Versand. Ist man auch bei 155 Euro


----------



## SuLux (25. Juli 2014)

Hi,

kurzes Review der H220x: Swiftech H220-X All-in-one Liquid Cooler - YouTube


----------



## SuLux (27. Juli 2014)

Noch ein User Review:
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?p=322951


----------



## Lugior (27. Juli 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Hast du dir schon eine bestellt?



Quasi, ich hatte eine H220 und die musste zum 2. mal zum Service. Das ging über mehrere Monate alles nicht wirklich richtig. Jetzt bekomme ich im austausch eine neue H220X.
Find ich richtig klasse 

Der Support ist übrigens Top dort, besonders Herr Nikolaus Kohl


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (27. Juli 2014)

Oh, das freut mich zu hören, super Support 
Ich habe mir eine bestellt, dann bekam ich eine Nachricht vom Support dass sie International nur PayPal akzeptieren und welche Versand-Möglichkeit ich denn wolle.
Jedenfalls war die super freundlich und schon ziemlich persönlich (fand ich super ), ist aber für die Amerika typisch so persönlich zu sein. 

Wie auch immer, bin auf meine H220X gespannt, wirkt wie ein super geniales Produkt, praktisch die neue Generation von AiO-WaKüs


----------



## Lugior (27. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte nur mit deutschen zu tun, habe das über den Support hier gemacht.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (27. Juli 2014)

Warte, wenn ich eine deiner Aussagen richtig interpretiere werden die ersten H220X in Deutschland ab der ersten Woche im August vertrieben....?

Das wäre der hamma


----------



## hapan (28. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Links zu den Reviews und dem Reseller.
Hab sie mir nun doch direkt bei Swiftech bestellt, da es ja noch 10% Rabatt gibt bis Ende Juli (Coupon Code: OCN).
Außerdem wer weiß wann die H220x hier verfügbar sein wird.
Hoffe die beim Zoll machen dann hinne.


----------



## SuLux (28. Juli 2014)

Es wird damit gerechnet das die ersten H220x Anfang August in Europa aufschlagen....


----------



## hapan (28. Juli 2014)

Leider bin ich zu ungeduldig.
Bin dann auf den Preis gespannt sobald in DE verfügbar.


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Juli 2014)

Ist bekannt, wann die Version mit 140 mm Radiator erscheint? Würde bei der dann evtl. gerne den mitgelieferten CPU-Kühler durch den Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal Nickel Edition ersetzen und damit den Chip der Grafikkarte kühlen.
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...4-smart-motion-universal-nickel-edition?c=268


----------



## SuLux (29. Juli 2014)

hapan schrieb:


> Danke für die Links zu den Reviews und dem Reseller.
> Hab sie mir nun doch direkt bei Swiftech bestellt, da es ja noch 10% Rabatt gibt bis Ende Juli (Coupon Code: OCN).
> Außerdem wer weiß wann die H220x hier verfügbar sein wird.
> Hoffe die beim Zoll machen dann hinne.


 
Juckt mich zwar auch aber 172,00 Euro inkl. Zoll und Gedöns ist mir es nicht Wert. Warte ich lieber noch ein paar Tage:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=unbenannt97egn.jpg

Berechnet inkl. 10% Rabatt und EMS Versand........


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (29. Juli 2014)

Warum 172 
103,50 Euro für die H220X
19,66 Euro Einfuhrumsatzsteuer
37,22 Euro Versand
~160 Euronen, wenn man bedenkt dass sie hier 150 Euro + Versand kosten wird, kein allzu schlechter Preis.


----------



## schniklas (29. Juli 2014)

Meint ihr man bekommt die H220X ins Corsair 250D? Die Pumpe müsste dann aufjeden Fall vorne sein, hinten passts mit dem Mainboard sicher nicht. Ein Laufwerk einbauen kann man dann aber auch vergessen oder?


----------



## SuLux (29. Juli 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Warum 172
> 103,50 Euro für die H220X
> 19,66 Euro Einfuhrumsatzsteuer
> 37,22 Euro Versand
> ~160 Euronen, wenn man bedenkt dass sie hier 150 Euro + Versand kosten wird, kein allzu schlechter Preis.


 

Falsch gerechnet. Die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer berechnet sich aus dem Warenwert + Versand usw. 

Aus einer anderen Quelle:

"Um die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer berechnen zu können, müssen Sie zuerst den endgültigen Warenwert ausrechnen. Die Steuer wird nicht direkt auf den Verkaufspreis der Ware erhoben. Es fallen noch weitere Kosten an und diese müssen Sie natürlich bei der Berechnung ebenfalls berücksichtigen.

Addieren Sie zum Warenpreis die Transportkosten für die EG, die eventuellen Zollgebühren, die Verbrauchssteuer (falls vorhanden) und die innergemeinschaftlichen Beförderungskosten und Sie erhalten die Bemessungsgrundlage für die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.
Diesen Betrag multiplizieren Sie als Nächstes mit dem zutreffenden Steuersatz (7 oder 19 Prozent) und Sie erhalten den genauen Wert der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.
Der Zollsatz bzw. die Zollgebühren richten sich nach dem jeweiligen Warencode. Diese können Sie auf der Webseite der Europäischen Kommission eingeben und somit die Zollgebühren berechnen. Des Weiteren benötigen Sie noch den zutreffenden Steuersatz der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Bei den meisten Waren treffen die 19 Prozent zu, nur sehr wenige Produkte (zum Beispiel Lebensmittel) werden mit dem reduzierten Steuersatz versteuert."


Plötzlich doch nicht mehr der günstige Schnapper


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (29. Juli 2014)

SuLux schrieb:


> Plötzlich doch nicht mehr der günstige Schnapper



Mir ging es nie um einem günstigen Schnapper, sonst hätte ich ja auch nicht mit Priority Express bestellt 
Die 10 Euro die man mehr berappen muss im Gegensatz zu hier, wenn man dann in drei Monaten das Ding geliefert bekommt.......^^
Das mit August ist Schwachsinn, ist habe mit ein paar Leuten von Swiftech geschnackt und sie meinen nur dass sie noch nicht einmal angefangen haben richtig zu planen wie sie die Produkte nach Europa bringen


----------



## hapan (29. Juli 2014)

Ich habe für H220x + Versand 180,10 USD bezahlt = 134,21 EUR
Also unter 150 EUR und damit zollfrei. Die Mehrwertsteuer drauf macht dann 159,71 EUR.
Natürlich wenn man die ganz schnelle Versandmethode will kosts ca 172.
Allerdings denke ich auch dass es in DE ab 150 € losgeht, somit ist mein Ungeduldspreisaufschlag vertretbar.

Dumm nur dass ich auch noch einen GPU Fullcover Block brauche, plus Schläuche und Fittings, macht nochmals 93 Eur 

PS: Normal muss man auch nicht zum Zollamt, da die Post die Sendung austrägt, und man direkt an der Haustür die Mehrwertsteuer bezahlt. Hab ich zumindest gelesen und gilt für USPS Sendungen. Mal sehen.


----------



## schlenzie (29. Juli 2014)

SuLux schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der Distributor für Europa ist Bacat - Importateur Informatique
> 
> ...



Kurzes Update: Steht jetzt "in stock" - also lieferbar.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (29. Juli 2014)

Ah, super danke


----------



## schlenzie (30. Juli 2014)

Gibt es denn schon was konkretes zum Thema Verfügbarkeit in Deutschland ? Will nicht in den USA bestellen, da ich da die üblichen Service bedenken habe (RMA, Defekt, Transportschaden - und dann??)


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (30. Juli 2014)

Warum bestellst du nicht bei Highflow?
Irgendwas gutes hat die EU dann doch 
Versand wird nur minimal teuerer sein und keinen Zoll, Einfuhrumsatzsteuer oder ähnliches.


----------



## schlenzie (30. Juli 2014)

Amazon wäre nicht schlecht. Aber 150€ ist schon mal ein Wort für einen "CPU Kühler" 

Wie kompliziert ist es eigentlich weitere Komponenten einzubinden? (weiteren 240 Radiator und GPU)


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (30. Juli 2014)

Das ist alles andere als kompliziert, wenn nicht sogar kinderleicht 
Guck dir am besten ein paar Videos dazu an, mit der H220X soll es noch deutlich einfacher gehen als mit der H220.
Man steckt praktisch einfach ein paar Kabel dazu und baut noch einen Radiator ein.
Der Preis rechtfertigt sich ja praktisch dadurch dass es sich hier um eigentlich eine richtige WaKü handelt die schon fertig verbaut ankommt, nicht um einen einfach CPU-Kühler.


----------



## SuLux (30. Juli 2014)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Kurzes Update: Steht jetzt "in stock" - also lieferbar.


 
Hi,

bei Highflow leider nicht in Stock. Ohne die Angabe wieviel Items "In Stock" sind bedeutet nicht auf Lager. Einfach mal mit der Maus über den grünen Balken hoovern


----------



## e4syyy (3. August 2014)

Nach 5 Seiten bin ich etwas verwirrt. Push / Pull?! 
Welche Lüfter brauch ich nun wenn ich den H220X Leise an die Oberseite vom Gehäuse bauen möchte? Kommen die Lüfter dann an das Gehäuse und der Radiator drunter oder der Radi ans Gehäuse und die Lüfter drunter. 

Undicht und alles schrotten können die nicht oder?
Mag einfach nicht mehr den Ram verbauen... 

Gehäuse wird ein Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Corsair » Alle Corsair Gehäuse » Corsair Carbide Air 540 ATX Cube - schwarz

P.S.: Ich hoffe der Themenersteller ist einverstanden mit meiner Frage hier.


----------



## hapan (4. August 2014)

@e4syyy
Die Lüfter der H220x sind meines Wissens nach im push Modus installiert, d.h. sie drücken die Luft durch den Radiator.
Also wenn an das Gehäuse montiert saugen sie Umgebungsluft ein, was größtmögliche Kühlung garantiert, mit dem Nachteil das sich des Gehäuse mehr erwärmt. Kannst natürlich die Lüfter umdrehen, somit im pull, und saugen dann Luft aus dem Gehäuse durch den Radiator nach draußen. Nachteil ist wahrscheinlich ein um paar Grad weniger gutes Kühlergebnis.
Wegen dem Reservoir wird keine push/pull Kombi möglich sein, da mindesten ein Lüfterplatz an der Radiator Unterseite versperrt ist. Soll aber eh bei den dünnen Radiatoren eh nicht viel bringen.

Ansonsten gibt's nun auch ein weiteres Review, allerdings in Englisch:

Swiftech H220-X Open Loop 240mm CPU Cooler Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TivNOgQqW-M

Edit:
Laut diesem Test schlägt die H220x alle anderen Kühllösungen, darunter den Noctua NH-d15, die Glacer 240l und die Corsair H100i. Dennoch traue nie nur einem Test, ich hoffe es gibt bald ein Review auf einer deutschen Seite.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (4. August 2014)

Ich bin auch irgendwie ein bisschen verwirrt, ich denke man muss einfach probieren.
Ich werde die Lüfter dann eh früher oder später durch Noctua F12 austausch (auch wenn diese extrem hässlich sind) und erst einmal test wie ich die besseren Ergebnisse bekomme.
Man kann eigentlich nur probieren was am besten läuft da das bei jedem Gehäuse anders aussieht.


----------



## Lugior (7. August 2014)

Wenn ich meine H220X erweitern will brauch ich doch 1/4 Zoll Anschlüsse für 16/10 Schlauch und den 16/10 Schlauch, oder?

Und dann suche ich noch einen Kühler für meine XFX R9 290 im Referenzdesign. Sind hier die Kryografix Kühler immernoch so gut wie im Test vor einigen Monaten beschrieben? Oder gibt es hier was besseres?
Und dann suche ich noch einen Radiator für die Front oder den Boden in meinem NZXT Phantom 630. Wobei mir in die Front am liebsten wäre, ich denke ein 2x140mm sollte passen?

Wenn das hier nicht passt mach ich nochmal nen eigenen Thread, allerdings weiß ich nicht so recht ob die Swiftech jetzt zu AiO oder erweiterbar gehört?!


----------



## hapan (7. August 2014)

Hi Lugior,
Du brauchst nicht unbedingt einen 16/10 Schlauch, da der Außendurchmesser egal ist, nur die 10mm für Innen sind zu halten.
Ich hab mir z.B. aus dem Baumarkt einen 14/10 geholt, 1.99 € der Meter, da ich die 16mm Außen etwas dicke finde.
Ob du ein G1/4 Steckanschluss brauchst hängt dann von den weiteren Komponenten ab die du verbauen willst, da H220x ja schon Steckanschlüsse mit ID 10mm, benötigst Du deshalb  für eine Erweiterung keine neuen Anschlüsse an der H220x.
Welchen Wasserblock Du für deine 290er nimmst ist eigentlich egal, da sich die gegenseitig nicht viel nehmen.
Daher würde ich nach dem Preis, bzw. dem subjektiven Gefallen gehen.

BTW:
Meine ist am Montag Mittlerweile eingetroffen, musste aber dennoch zum Zoll da die Rechnung nicht ersichtlich angebracht war.
Ich habe noch einen Fullcover-Kühler für die R9 290 plus einen 120mm Rad dazu bestellt und werde am WE mal alles zusammenbauen und testen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. August 2014)

Swiftech hat auch eigene Kühlkörper im Programm die recht gut sind, kannste sie ja mal anschauen.


----------



## schlenzie (7. August 2014)

hapan schrieb:


> Hi Lugior,
> Du brauchst nicht unbedingt einen 16/10 Schlauch, da der Außendurchmesser egal ist, nur die 10mm für Innen sind zu halten.
> Ich hab mir z.B. aus dem Baumarkt einen 14/10 geholt, 1.99 € der Meter, da ich die 16mm Außen etwas dicke finde.
> Ob du ein G1/4 Steckanschluss brauchst hängt dann von den weiteren Komponenten ab die du verbauen willst, da H220x ja schon Steckanschlüsse mit ID 10mm, benötigst Du deshalb  für eine Erweiterung keine neuen Anschlüsse an der H220x.
> ...



Wieviel hast du dann komplett mit Zoll bezahlt ? Als ich letztens nachgeschaut habe, war die H220X bei Switech erstmal im Rückstand


----------



## hapan (7. August 2014)

Preis war nun 133.75 € für die H220x inklusive Versand, plus 25,41 € Mehrwertsteuer beim Zoll.
Also insgesamt 159,16 €.
Wenn dann mal in DE verfügbar, wird sie hier bestimmt 10-20 € günstiger zu haben sein.


----------



## schlenzie (8. August 2014)

Schade, und nun ist sie nirgends mehr lieferbar...

Ist ja fast wie Stückchen Gold


----------



## hapan (8. August 2014)

Ja die gehen wohl weg wie warme Semmeln.
Habe die H220x zwar bisher nur außerhalb des PCs am laufen, aber sieht schon schick aus und macht einen sehr guten Eindruck von der Verarbeitung her.
Ich denke am Wochenende werde ich die H220x einbauen, mit einem zusätzlichen 120mm Radiator und GPU Block.
Wenn alles klappt und ich nichts zerstöre (mein erst H20 Versuch) werde ich ein paar Bilder und Eindrücke posten.


----------



## Lugior (8. August 2014)

Ja mach mal bitte, mir geht es vorallem darum wie laut die Pumpe ist. Meine H220 war ganz schön am rattern solange sie lief, ich denke das war warscheinlich auch der Grund warum sie in die RMA musste. In allen Rewievs und Videos war die deutlich leiser.


----------



## schlenzie (10. August 2014)

Was für einen zusätzlichen Radiator sollte man nehmen, wenn eine GraKa mitgekühlt werden sollte. (Möchte gern einen zusätzlichen haben, damit die Lüfter nicht so hoch drehen müssen)

Warte jetzt mit der GraKa noch bis es die neuen GTX 880 von Evga gibt mit montierten Wasserkühler, sollen ja wohl auch innerhalb der nächsten 8 Wochen erscheinen, wenn man den Gerüchten glauben darf. Aber die H220X hätte ich gern jetzt schon mal 

Weiterhin bleibt die Frage, wo kauft man die H220X aktuell ????


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (10. August 2014)

Momentan noch nirgendswo, wir können frühestens in zwei Wochen damit rechnen......
Aber dann sollten auch alle Varianten zu kaufen sein (140, 240 und 280).


----------



## schlenzie (10. August 2014)

und welche Radiator Größe würdest du empfehlen als Zusatz ? Kann in meinem Fractal Node 804 - 120 / 140 oder auch 280´er verbauen


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (10. August 2014)

am besten die großten die du zusätzlich noch unterbekommst


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (10. August 2014)

Tatsächlich am besten soviel wie reinpasst 

Es heißt für einen leisen Betrieb, 100 Watt sollten mit 120 Radiator-Fläche versorgt werden.


----------



## SuLux (11. August 2014)

hapan schrieb:


> Preis war nun 133.75 € für die H220x inklusive Versand, plus 25,41 € Mehrwertsteuer beim Zoll.
> Also insgesamt 159,16 €.
> Wenn dann mal in DE verfügbar, wird sie hier bestimmt 10-20 € günstiger zu haben sein.


 
Wie lange war das Paket unterwegs?


----------



## hapan (11. August 2014)

@SuLux
Versandt wurde am 29.1.2014, angekommen in München beim Zollamt am 05.08.2014, also nur 8 Tage.
Wesentlich schneller als erwartet, mittlerweile ist die H220x auch verbaut, Bilder folgen.


----------



## hapan (11. August 2014)

So am Samstag habe ich meine H220x eingebaut, mit zusätzlichem 120mm Radi, und Koolance VID-AR290X GPU Kühlblock.
Eigentlich wollte ich nur die Grafikkarte kühlen, habe mich aber dann entschlossen die CPU mit in den Kreislauf zu nehmen,
schließlich hab ich ja für den Apogee XL gutes Geld gezahlt.
Das Entleeren und Befüllen der H220x ging sehr einfach von der Hand, größtes Problem beim ganzen Umbau war das Entfernen der
angeklebten Kühlkörperchen meines alten Arctic Hybrid von der Grafikkarte. Nie wieder verwende ich eine Lösung bei der man
etwas fest verkleben muss!
Nach dem ersten Einbau merkte ich das der 120er Radi so nicht passte und die Orientierung gedreht werden muss, i.e. Anschlüsse
nach oben. Zudem hatte sich beim Einbau das Zollgewinde etwas aufgeschraubt, was zu einem kleinen Leck und Wasser
auf meinem Mainboard führte. Also alles nochmal raus, entleeren, Schläuche neu zuschneiden, befüllen, wieder einbauen.
Anfängerfehler...

Dennoch nichts kaputt gegangen und das ganze sieht nun so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist das CM 352 nicht das beste Gehäuse für ne Wasserkühlung, ist schon ziemlich eng geworden, vor allem die Graka
kollidiert mit der Pumpe, daher musste die H220x etwas nach oben geschoben werden.

Vor dem Einbau hab ich noch ein Video zu den Pumpengeräuschen gemacht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzmWKt9Y4aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Im Video läuft die Pumpe mit 100%, daher leicht hörbar.
Im eingebauten Zustand und PWM geregelt allerdings nicht mehr wahrnehmbar.

Jetzt werde ich das System mal mit Furmark und Prime quälen und sehen was die Temps machen.


----------



## SuLux (11. August 2014)

Nur 8 Tage? Hört sich gut an. Es juckt......

Habe mir meinen Loop so vorgestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. August 2014)

Ordentlich sieht tatsächlich anders aus 

Was hast du denn für eine Graka, das wird doch bestimmt knapp mit so wenig Radiatorfläche....? 

Leider ist mir was unschönes in die Augen gesprungen:
Out of stock
Selbst bei denen ist die wohl gerade aus, dann heißt es nur warten bis es sie hier gibt.....
Ich nehme mir dann die Variante mit dem 280 Radi, wie gesagt, Ende des Monats sollten alle Varianten zu haben sein.

Edit: Hab gerade gesehen dass du eine 290(X) haben müsstest, das wird doch bestimmt kuschelig warm..?


----------



## hapan (11. August 2014)

@SuLuX
Wenn Du eh nen 5.25" AGB verbaust, warum nicht gleich einen mit Pumpe (z.B. Maelstrom V2) und die H220x sparen?

@Phalanx
Ja hab ne Asus R9 290, die vorher mit nem Arctic Hybrid (120mm Rad) gekühlt wurde.
Daher nahm ich an das dann 3x 120er Radiator Fläche wohl für CPU+GPU reichen würde. 
Gestern hatte ich schon mal Prime95/Furmark am laufen, die 290 geht dann bis auf 80 Grad hoch,
die Lüfter drehen dann aber auch schon laut auf. Da besteht noch Optimierungsbedarf.
Insgesamt ist so ein kleines Gehäuse wohl eher suboptimal,
und etwas mehr Radiator Fläche würde bestimmt nicht schaden.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. August 2014)

Jap, würde ich auch vorschlagen, es heißt ja immer 100 Watt Wärme sollten mit 120 Radiatorfläche abgeführt werden.
Die H220X würde ja auch grandios in den Deckel passen weil man dann das ''Reservoir'' sieht, willst du Gehäuse wechseln oder bleibt das erst einmal?


----------



## hapan (11. August 2014)

Ja, bin schon am schauen nach einem Miditower bei dem ich die H220x im Deckel montieren kann.
Dann auch noch gerne einen 360 Radiator in die Front, damit müsste dann die R9-290 auch bedient sein.
Vorher werde ich aber nochmal nen Stresstest machen ob ein Wechsel so dringend nötig ist.
Aber Schlussendlich ist das Furmark/Prime95 Auslastungs-Szenario nicht besonders alltagstauglich,
daher werde ich erst mal die Leistung und Lautstärke über einen längeren Zeitraum betrachten.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. August 2014)

Jap, die H220X wird in meinem Carbide Air 540 Platz finden, vorerst wird nur die CPU gekühlt.
Später werde ich dann aber auch die GPU mit einem 360 Radiator in der Front in den Zyklus aufnehmen.
Dann hätte ich 280 im Deckel und 360 in der Front, das sollte reichen 

Ich würde auch einfach gucken wie sich das entwickelt, wenn du mit der Lautstärke und Temperatur zufrieden bist passt es doch.


----------



## SuLux (11. August 2014)

@hapan

Mir gefällt wie schön kompakt die H220x ist. Den AGB habe ich eh schon. Den benutze ich weil ich das System erst befülle wenn es verbaut ist. Und so ist es einfacher. Gehe vom
AGB Ausgang an den Eingang der H220x. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist das ich dort die Luft sehr gut aus dem Loop bekomme.........

Davon abgesehen wäre mir der Maelstrom V2 persönlich zu teuer.....

Habe gelesen Du hast Dir Baumarktschlauch gekauft. Hoffe da ist nicht viel Weichmacher im Schlauch. Kann Dir nach einiger Zeit alles zusetzen. Welche Kühlflüssigkeit nutzt Du?

Ich persönlich werde den EK ZMT oder Primochill LTR nutzen......

Tipp am Rande: Schaut euch mal die Hardwarelabs XFlow Radis an. Sehr gute Performance im Bereich unter 1000 RPM.........

http://www.hardwarelabs.com/nemesis...-xflow/nemesis-240gts-xflow#performance-chart


----------



## hapan (11. August 2014)

Hi SuLux,
verstehe. Die H220x is auch echt schick und eigentlich recht günstig mit den beiliegenden Komponenten.
Das Entlüften geht tatsächlich mit der H220x nicht im verbauten Zustand, da wäre auch bei mir ein zusätzliches AGB sicher hilfreich.

Sind die Schläuche die man sonst so kaufen kann mit weniger Weichmachern versehen? Es hieß zumindest der Schlauch sei Öl/Benzin beständig, daher nahm ich an ein bisschen Wasser wird nix ausmachen.
Hatte mir als Kühlzusatz ein innovatek Protect IP bestellt, aber jetzt doch nur destilliertes Wasser genommen, da ich gelesen hab die Zusätze würden eh kaum was bringen, außer eventuell gegen Algen.


----------



## SuLux (11. August 2014)

Der EK ZMT bzw. Norprene Schlauch ist ohne bzw. kaum Weichmacher. Goolge mal nach PC Wasserkühlung und Schläuchen im Zusammenhang mit Ausflockung etc. pp.

Würde da schon hochwertigeren Schlauch nehmen.


----------



## schlenzie (11. August 2014)

bin irgendwie an diesem hier Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Alle Radiatoren » MagiCool Copper Radiator 280/Noiseblocker Lüfter Kit hängen geblieben. Das was man findet, deutet immer auf geringe UPM´s hin für die Lüfter. Preiswert ist er noch dazu auch im Set...

Hat sonst jemand noch einen Geheimtipp was 280´er Radis betrifft für "Silent" Fans


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (11. August 2014)

1200 u/min ist schon etwas meine Enermax Apollish laufen auf 750 u/min max


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. August 2014)

Der Link geht irgendwie nicht, aber ich würde dir auf jeden Fall Noctua empfehlen


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (11. August 2014)

Noctua macht super Lüfter hab selbst im case 2 stück verbaut  aber sind teuer


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. August 2014)

Jap, sind halt die non plus ultra 

Edit: Die Noiseblocker üben sehr wenig Druck aus, die würde ich persönlich nicht nehmen


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (11. August 2014)

Jap das stimmt 

weiß nicht wie Die Noiseblocker sind benutz ich nicht


----------



## schlenzie (12. August 2014)

Hehe, darf ich nur mal anmerken, dass es mir eigentlich um die Radiator ging und weniger um die Lüfter 

Als Lüfter macht der NF-A 14 einen guten Eindruck, geht per PWM auf 300rpm runter.

Aber nochmal, der Radiator ist wichtiger, Lüfter können immer noch ausgesucht werden


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (12. August 2014)

Joa, die Magicool ist eigentlich komplett in Ordnung. 
Ich persönlich kenne nur den 280 Slim und der macht sich bei niedriger RPM gut, hat aber nicht ganz so viele Reserven bei hoher RPM.
Also eigentlich super wenn mann es durchgehend leise will und kein Vermögen ausgeben will


----------



## schlenzie (12. August 2014)

Eine Frage habe ich noch:

die H220X würde ich mit den "neuen" Noctua´s ausstatten ( Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"! )

Wenn ich einen 280´er dazu nehme müssten es ja logischerweise 140mm sein. Macht das ganze wegen der unterschiedlichen Größen und Geräuschen Sinn ? Oder lieber einen weiteren 240 Radiator mit gleichen Lüftern?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (12. August 2014)

Moment, welche Variante der H220X willst? Die mit 240 oder 280 Radiator? Was willst du alles kühlen?


----------



## schlenzie (12. August 2014)

Würde die 240'er Variante wählen, weil in der Hauptkanmer (Links) im Gehäuse sonst der Platz für die Lüfter nicht reicht. 
In die Rechte Netzteil Kammer kann ich bis 280 gehen, das passt

Gekühlt werden CPU und ab Herbst die GraKa (neue GTX880)


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (12. August 2014)

Ich würde die H220X, alleine schon wegen der Optik und die Kabel sind nicht ewig lang, in den Deckel setzen.
240 und 280 sind eigentlich in Ordnung für Graka und CPU, in Anbetracht dessen dass die neuen Grafikkarten effizienter sind.
Das sollte problemlos laufen


----------



## schlenzie (12. August 2014)

Auf jeden Fall sollte sie in den Deckel. Vorn passt nicht wegen der GraKa. 

Und man sieht dann auch schön den Füllstand durchs Fenster


----------



## schlenzie (14. August 2014)

Jetzt bin ich etwas säuerlich ....

Zur Info, ich habe den Corsair Dominator Ram mit 65mm Bauhöhe 

Der Ram Riegel ist zu hoch bei mir 

http://cdn.freshdesk.com/data/helpd...ling_Radiator_Options_Node_804.png?1403851952


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (14. August 2014)

Ich bin verwirrt, wo liegt denn das Problem?


----------



## schlenzie (14. August 2014)

Ich krieg das Ding nicht rein... 

Oder brauche flachere RAM Riegel.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (14. August 2014)

Ah, jetzt habe ich es gepeilt. War irritiert, sorry dafür. Hab nicht richtig aufgepasst 
Hmm, das mit dem RAM ist blöd, kannst du die Heatspreader nicht abschrauben?


----------



## schlenzie (14. August 2014)

Hm, weiß nicht ob das geht. Die Lighbar auf jeden Fall, aber darunter sind die Finnen. Wenn ich die auch abnehme, wird der Riegel dann nicht zu warm ?


----------



## sinchilla (14. August 2014)

wenn der luftstrom im gehäuse gut ist sind kühlrippen eher optischer & weniger technischer natur. die werden in der regel nicht so heiss das eine kühlung notwendig ist.
 ist wie mit festplattenkühlern.

warum könnt ihr nich das photo ganz normal hochladen? immer dieses zeug ala dropbox & co. ich will mir nicht 1000 progs runterladen um ein photo zu sehen zumal es doch super bequem hier übers forum geht.


----------



## schlenzie (14. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besser 

Das ist mein Fractal Design Node 804

Will den H220X auf der linken Seite oben reinhängen.


----------



## sinchilla (14. August 2014)

der wert erscheint mir sehr niedrig die pumpe ragt doch nicht so weit zum mainboard rein oder? aber wenn er von der homepage stammt wirds wohl so sein
http://cdn.overclock.net/5/50/900x900px-LL-504131d1_CIMG1366.jpeg

hab mal das hier gefunden:





> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyashan* http://www.overclock.net/img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The new Swiftech H220-X is compatible with high-profile ram modules? The radiator with integrated pump may interfere?
> ...


les hier scho ne weile mit, die AiO gefällt mir auch & könnte meinem phanteks den rang ablaufen 

es gibt auch keine norm wie z.b. die ATX die vorschreibt welche maße zwischen oberen lüfterlöchern & mainboard sein darf oder? also das variiert doch & ich denke swiftech hat da den ungünstigsten fall genommen wo ein hoher versatz der maße war.


----------



## schlenzie (14. August 2014)

Das liegt nicht an der Pumpe, die ist weiter außen. Es geht um den Radiator mit Lüftern. Ich habe heute in den Deckel zwei 120mm geschraubt und das kollidiert wenn der Radiator noch dazu kommt. Das kann man von oben wunderbar sehen... Ich könnte den auch in die andere Kammer hängen, aber dann bleibt der 280'er auf der Strecke


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (14. August 2014)

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe könntest du sie ja so einbauen wie hier in dem Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TivNOgQqW-M
10:55-11:45


----------



## schlenzie (14. August 2014)

genau, den 280´er will ich in die rechte kammer hängen (in den deckel)


----------



## sinchilla (14. August 2014)

der leistung is das aber auch nicht wirklich zuträglich wenn dazwischen noch nen gitter bzw. mesh kommt weil die ja saugen müssen. dann lieber die ganze decke rausflexen im tower bis auf die haltelöcher


----------



## schlenzie (14. August 2014)

Welches Mesh?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der "von oben" Aufnahme sieht man auch wunderbar die Dominator Riegel


----------



## SimplyAlegend (15. August 2014)

Gibt übrigens ein neues Review von techpowerup:

Swiftech H220-X Review | techPowerUp


----------



## sinchilla (15. August 2014)

könnte mal jemand der das ding scho drin hat ne lautstärkevergleich liefern...is natürlich immer subejektiv aber würd gern wissen wie sich das ding gegen nen turmkühler schlägt in bezug zur lärmemission. vor allem das pumpengeräusch interessiert mich. nein ich will das ding nicht auf mein pentium AE schnallen  der wird bald gegen nen 4690k getauscht...mein phanteks kühlt im alltagsgebrauch (gaming usw. also kein prime 95!) @5volt den g3258@4.8 ghz ohne probleme auch mein vorigen 6350@4.7 ghz konnte er in zaum halten & die restlichen lüfter laufen auch nur mit 5 volt. somit bin ich ziemlich verwöhnt was lautstärke angeht. daher will ich nicht nen tinnitus bekommen...beim umstieg auf ne AiO


----------



## Gummert (16. August 2014)

Mit den Stock Lüftern in Push-Betrieb wird diese auf alle Fälle lauter sein, als das was du nanntest. 
Da geht kein Weg dran vorbei, dass ist einfach so, nur Tinnitus gefährdet wirst du nicht sein, doch könnte es bei dir, so wie es beschreibst, schon stören. 

Was ich dir empfehlen kann ist folgendes: 

Die holst dir die h220x - verwendest die dort mitgelieferten Lüfter als Gehäuse-Lüfter die du auf 700rpm drosselst ( müsste bei 5V sein ) 
und schnallst deine ( sofern geeignet ) auf den Radiator im Pull Modus. 

Dazu kaufst du dir noch für 10€ zusätzlichen Schlauch, weitere 8€ für 2x zusätzliche Anschlüsse, und kaufst zusätzlich noch einen 240er oder 280er oder gar 320er Radiator von Alphacool dazu. ( 40-50€ )


Ein Freund von mir hat sich mittels Angebot die h220 ( für 80€ ) + weiteren 240er Alphacool full Copper Radiator (40€) gekauft. Er hat für alles zusätzliche inkl. h220 insgesamt 220€ bezahlt und kühlt nun die CPU ( 4930K @4,5Ghz ) und einer 290x mittels EK Waterblock Kühler. Läuft wunderbar. 

Wenn die Pumpe bei seiner h220 mal kaputt geht, holt er sich einfach eine neue.

Und das ist wirklich leise. 7V betreibt er die Lüfter unter Vollast, was bei den Lüfter die er nutzt 900rpm sind. 

Eine Custom hätte in dem kleinen mini-Gehäuse eh nicht hineingepasst, bzw. hätte diese Variante 350€ gekostet... ganz okay - und die h220X ist dank Austauschbarer Pumpe wirklich nochmal um einiges schöner, als bei der h220.


Es spart halt ne Menge Platz, diese H220X. 
Von der Leistung auch ansprechend, Swiftech Radiatoren sind super und Full Copper. Nachrüsten auch kein Problem. Austauschen, auch kein Problem.

Sind Anwenderfreundlicher. 
AiOs mag ich selbst nicht, aber das liegt daran, dass ich eine Custom habe und auch den Platz im Gehäuse habe. 
In 2 Jahren möchte ich wieder aufrüsten und würde da gerne das kleinste Gehäuse nehmen, was Möglich ist, aber auf High-End Hardware nicht verzichten. Da kann eine h220X oder ähnliche durchaus auch Gefallen bei mir finden. Weil nochmal 800€ in eine Custom hab ich kein Bock, wenn ich sehe, dass zwar mit höheren Temperaturen aber nicht gefährlichen, günstigere Varianten mir das selbe bieten, wie meine Aktuelle Custom.

Ich glaub ich verklopp meine und baller mir 1x 320X + weiteren 240er Radi in das kleine Schnuckel-ITX Gehäuse und die gesparte Kohle investiere ich gleich in die Hardware. 

Hatte letztens noch eins gesehen, da passte im Boden ein 320er und oben im Deckel nochmal ein 240er in Pull, front 120er lüfter oder 120er Radi. Kein AGB im Weg. Keine Pumpe.
Und sollte ohne Probleme ein 140W CPU mit 250W GPU weg Kühlen ( ich denke das 400W+ so der durchgehende Verbrauch der Hardware sein wird in 2 Jahren inkl. hohem OC. Und das in annehmbarer Lautstärke. 
Ich mag nimmer so riesen Kisten haben. Kompakt, klein, platzsparend, find ich doll


----------



## schlenzie (22. August 2014)

Hat schon wer was zum Thema Verfügbarkeit gesehen?

von Alternate habe ich erstmal gehört, das sie noch nichts wissen


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. August 2014)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Hat schon wer was zum Thema Verfügbarkeit gesehen?
> 
> von Alternate habe ich erstmal gehört, das sie noch nichts wissen


 
Würde mich auch brennend interessieren da ich immer noch den Boxed drinnen habe


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (23. August 2014)

Turbine im Pc macht doch Spaß solange er nicht abhebt


----------



## schlenzie (24. August 2014)

In den USA ist sie wieder erhältlich, mit Steuer + Versand ca. 180€


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. August 2014)

schlenzie schrieb:


> In den USA ist sie wieder erhältlich, mit Steuer + Versand ca. 180€


 
Jap, habe sie mir gestern mit USPS Express bestellt, 3-5 Tage Versand weshalb sie bis Ende der Woche da sein sollte. Bitte lass sie schon nach 3 Tagen kommen 
Aber ich habe mit Express 212 Dollar gezahlt was insgesamt 160 Euronen sind, kommen noch vielleicht 25-30 Euro Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und im Endeffekt habe ich mit Express 190 gezahlt. 
Mit ''normalem'' Versand wären es eben 180.


----------



## schlenzie (25. August 2014)

Ich warte noch in stiller Hoffnung. 190€ ist mir echt zu heftig, auch wenn es schon kribbelt in den Fingern


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. August 2014)

Naja, für um die 175-180 Euronen solltest du sie mit normalem Versand bekommen, hier wird sie wohl 20 Euro billiger sein.

Jedenfalls warte ich gespannt, ich schreib dann mal ein paar Eindrücke hier rein


----------



## Lugior (26. August 2014)

Ich warte jetzt seit 3 Monaten auf Ersatz für meine defekte H220... Wurde damit vertröstet das es dann gleich die H220X gibt und jetzt auf einmal heisst es. "Sorry aber wir haben wieder H220 bekommen, sie bekommen demnächst auch eine"...
Swiftech ist so assig in sachen Support, ich warte doch nicht 4 Monate auf Ersatz für ne scheiss AiO WaKü die ich schon 2 mal eingeschickt habe...
Ich bin sowas von sauer!!


----------



## hapan (26. August 2014)

Das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich. Anspruch auf die neue H220X hast aber natürlich nicht.
Hattest du direkt bei Swiftech gekauft oder bei einem Händler hier in Deutschland?
Falls der Händler alles abwickelt kann natürlich auch sein das in dem Fall Swiftech keine Schuld trifft.


----------



## schlenzie (26. August 2014)

Lugior schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt seit 3 Monaten auf Ersatz für meine defekte H220... Wurde damit vertröstet das es dann gleich die H220X gibt und jetzt auf einmal heisst es. "Sorry aber wir haben wieder H220 bekommen, sie bekommen demnächst auch eine"...
> Swiftech ist so assig in sachen Support, ich warte doch nicht 4 Monate auf Ersatz für ne scheiss AiO WaKü die ich schon 2 mal eingeschickt habe...
> Ich bin sowas von sauer!!


 

welcher Händler war es denn ?


----------



## Lugior (26. August 2014)

Highflow.nl war der shop. Abwicklung direkt über Swiftech.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (26. August 2014)

Du könntest es doch einmal über den Händler probieren....?

Allerdings hat auch die H220 eine überarbeitete Pumpe bekommen und sollte nun ein gutes Stück besser sein.


----------



## schlenzie (27. August 2014)

Gibt es denn schon bestätigte Lieferungen der H220x von Highflow ?


----------



## Lugior (27. August 2014)

Naja ich warte mal ab, es wäre ja auch schön wenn die H220 überhaupt läuft.
Bei mir haben die Pumpen immer zwischendrin aus gesetzt. Mal liefen sie erst nach 30min an, mal haben sie mitten im Betrieb aufgehört zu drehen.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (27. August 2014)

Sieht immerhin so aus als würden sie mittlerweile die H220 mit den H220X Pumpen ausliefern, zumindest laut einem Mitarbeiter:

Swiftech H220/H320/H220X and CM Glacer 240L/360L Owners' Club - Page 1148


----------



## schlenzie (30. August 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Jap, habe sie mir gestern mit USPS Express bestellt, 3-5 Tage Versand weshalb sie bis Ende der Woche da sein sollte. Bitte lass sie schon nach 3 Tagen kommen
> Aber ich habe mit Express 212 Dollar gezahlt was insgesamt 160 Euronen sind, kommen noch vielleicht 25-30 Euro Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und im Endeffekt habe ich mit Express 190 gezahlt.
> Mit ''normalem'' Versand wären es eben 180.


 
Und, gibt es schon was zu berichten ?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (30. August 2014)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Und, gibt es schon was zu berichten ?


 
Die Post hat das Teil schon und es ist durch den Zoll, allerdings noch nicht da. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen 
Müsste aber am Montag kommen da die Post soweit schon alles hat.


----------



## Lugior (30. August 2014)

Meine austausch H220 ist gekommen, ich werde morgen mal testen ob die geht oder wieder defekt ist...
Ich hab über 3 Monate auf Ersatz gewartet, hätte ich ne H220X bekommen hätte ich damit leben können. So ist es nur ein absolut mieser Support.
Das einzig gute ist der Typ mit dem ich zu tun hatte der hat sich echt bemüht, aber konnte auch nichts machen...


----------



## schlenzie (30. August 2014)

Das du genervt bist kann ich gut verstehen. Aber wenn du einen Golf V reklamierst bekommst du auch keinen Golf VI. 

Letztendlich kannst du aber bestimmt auf Wandelung bestehen nach dem 3. Austausch


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (30. August 2014)

Lugior schrieb:


> Meine autausch H220 ist gekommen, ich werde morgen mal testen ob die geht oder wieder defekt ist...
> Ich hab über 3 Monate auf Ersatz gewartet, hätte ich ne H220X bekommen hätte ich damit leben können. So ist es nur ein absolut mieser Support.
> Das einzig gute ist der typ mit dem ich zu tun hatte der hat sich echt bemüht, aber konnte auch nichts machen...


 
Ich wünsche dir echt dass die jetzt funktioniert 

Wenn nicht mach denen die Hölle heiß


----------



## Lugior (30. August 2014)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Das du genervt bist kann ich gut verstehen. Aber wenn du einen Golf V reklamierst bekommst du auch keinen Golf VI.
> 
> Letztendlich kannst du aber bestimmt auf Wandelung bestehen nach dem 3. Austausch


 
Klar aber wenn du dein Auto in die Werkstatt bringst und 3 Monate auf die Reparatur warten musst?!?!?!
Was hätte ich denn gemacht wenn ich kein Boxed Kühler gehabt hätte? Die CPU mit 800 MHz betreiben und von nem Gehäuselüfter anpusten lassen?


----------



## schlenzie (30. August 2014)

Natürlich ist es ********. Deswegen bestell ich mir die auch noch nicht, solange nur in Amerika die Verfügbarkeit besteht. 

Aber wenn ich die bestelle behalte ich wohl meinen Dark Rock 3

Aber was passiert wenn auch die Grafikkarte mit einem Wasserkühler ausgestattet ist ... Ich möchte mir das gar nicht ausmalen


----------



## Lugior (30. August 2014)

Kann man bei der H220/H220X die Anschlüsse an der Pumpe und dem Radiator eigentlich austauschen?
Weil wenn es läuft würde ich gerne Erweitern und die Grafikkarte mit einbinden. Dazu aber andere Schläuche nehmen die etwas dünner sind (13/10) und besser aussehen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (30. August 2014)

Lugior schrieb:


> Kann man bei der H220/H220X die Anschlüsse an der Pumpe und dem Radiator eigentlich austauschen?
> Weil wenn es läuft würde ich gerne Erweitern und die Grafikkarte mit einbinden. Dazu aber andere Schläuche nehmen die etwas dünner sind (13/10) und besser aussehen.


 
Jap, sollte man eigentlich problemlos können.


----------



## Lugior (31. August 2014)

Ok die neue Pumpe läuft bisher, allerdings auch erst 2 Stunden. Lässt sich aber auf jeden Fall besser regeln als die beiden vorher.
Die Anschlüsse kann man übrigens nicht entfernen, am Radiator sind sie fest verbaut. Die Pumpe wollte ich nicht auseinander schrauben.
Ich werde mich warscheinlich eh von dem Ding trennen und hol mir eine richtige WaKü. Habe irgendwie keine Lust mehr auf Swiftech.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (1. September 2014)

Soo, meine H220X ist da.
Am Freitag kommt voraussichtlich mein neues Iphone, dann gibt es Bilder.
Jetzt wird erst einmal gebastelt


----------



## schlenzie (6. September 2014)

Heute ist schon Samstag  kam dein Handy ?


----------



## Deathy93 (7. September 2014)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Heute ist schon Samstag  kam dein Handy ?


 

Von ihm wird nichts mehr kommen, denke ich :x

Wenn du genau hinschaust, siehst du, dass er "gesperrt" worden ist.
Steht direkt unter seinem Namen.


----------



## schlenzie (7. September 2014)

Kann ich leider nicht sehen. Gehe in letzter Zeit nur über die App rein und da fehlt einiges im Verhältnis zur Browser Version. 

Aber Danke !!


----------



## Buxxdehude (7. September 2014)

Über Tapatalk sieht man das er gebanned wurde.


----------



## schlenzie (15. Oktober 2014)

So, Anfang Nov. werde ich nun meine in den Händen halten. Hat mich dann ca. 120€ gekostet 

Bin schon gespannt


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe meine die Tage zerlegt, ist gerade an trocknen


----------



## schlenzie (15. Oktober 2014)

Wieso trocknen ? Muss da nicht Wasser drin sein um zu kühlen


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Oktober 2014)

Klar 

Nein, ich musste sie ja reinigen weil ich den Kreislauf erweitere testweise, die benutzen eine eigene Mischung und kein destilliertes Wasser.

Übrigens, ich war für einen Monat gesperrt, nicht gebannt


----------



## schlenzie (15. Oktober 2014)

Ok, wie bist du bis jetzt damit zufrieden ? Ich habe meine EVGA 970 FTW noch schnell gegen eine SC umbestellt, da bei der FTW der Zubehör Wasserkühler nicht passt.

Erzähl mal ein wenig


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Nein, ich musste sie ja reinigen weil ich den Kreislauf erweitere testweise, die benutzen eine eigene Mischung und kein destilliertes Wasser.


 
Klar. Du brauchst ja auch Korrosionsschutz. 
Was nimmst du denn bzw. was mischt du dir oder kann man einfach entsprechendes Gemisch bei Swiftech nachkaufen?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Oktober 2014)

Hier haste den Schlauch
http://www.swiftech.com/TruFlextubing.aspx
Und hier die Flüssigkeit
http://www.swiftech.com/hydrxcoolant.aspx
Die Anschlüsse findest du übrigens auch auf deren Homepage.
Zur H220X werde ich mal etwas ausführlicher was sagen wenn mein PC wieder läuft, zur Zeit sieht die Sache nämlich so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eine Sache verrate ich aber schon einmal, die Pumpe ist sehr robust, scheinbar.
Meine hat heute ordentlich Luft sowie Wasser geschluckt und abgekommen, scheint aber noch zu funktionieren 
Wie gesagt, habe bereits alles hier, nur mein Mainboard hat Faxen gemacht, neues ist schon bestellt, leider braucht MyLemon immer EWIG mit dem versenden


----------



## schlenzie (15. Oktober 2014)

Und wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke aus (der Pumpe)


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Oktober 2014)

Hört man runtergeregelt aus einem geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht heraus 
War mein grösstes Sorgenkind, hat mich aber sehr überrascht.

Die Lüfter sind auch wirklich sehr gut, das hat mich wohl am meisten überrascht, hat meinen 4790k übrigens mit ~800-1000RPM auf 42 Grad gehalten beim zocken


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Zur H220X werde ich mal etwas ausführlicher was sagen wenn mein PC wieder läuft, zur Zeit sieht die Sache nämlich so aus


 
Immer diese billig Netzteile.


----------



## CochsyMC (23. Oktober 2014)

Habe vor dem nächst den i7 5930k zu kaufen und dazu den H220-X und mit einen extra 360 Radi aufzurüsten um bisschen höher zu tackten. Macht das sind oder wird die Pumpe zu schwach sein ?

 edit: In Moment habe ich die H100i die aber dann in den Zweitrechner verbaut wird.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (23. Oktober 2014)

Also meiner Meinung nach, sollte man bei einer CPU von über 500€ und wenn man noch erweitern will, zu einer richtigen Wasserkühlung greifen.


----------



## CochsyMC (23. Oktober 2014)

ja das hab ich auch schon überlegt.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (24. Oktober 2014)

CochsyMC schrieb:


> Macht das sind oder wird die Pumpe zu schwach sein ?


 
Wenn es dir nur um die Pumpe geht, keine Sorge 
Die macht das locker mit.


----------



## CochsyMC (24. Oktober 2014)

jetzt mal eine andere Frage. Ich habe wie gesagt den H100i im Push // Pull "push Cougar Vortex 120 PWM" "Pull Corsair Sp120 Quiet". Und meinen I7 3770k mit 1.29 Vcore laufen bei 4,8 GHz in Prime bin ich so bei ca 80°C was viel ist aber mein Zocken ca. 60°C. Wäre es ratsam eine H220x zu kaufen und mit einen zusätlichen Radi zb. 240 oder 360 zu erweitern ? da wäre mann bei ca 250 Euro. mit 350 Euro hätte ich allerdings eine Custom Wasserkühlung und einen 360 Radi.


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (29. Oktober 2014)

die H220X ist eigentlich nichts anderes als eine Custom Wasserkühlung bloß das diese schon zusammen gebaut ist


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (29. Oktober 2014)

TeRRoRChiLLaa schrieb:


> die H220X ist eigentlich nichts anderes als eine Custom Wasserkühlung bloß das diese schon zusammen gebaut ist


 
Exakt


----------



## schlenzie (30. Oktober 2014)

Nächste Woche kommt meine Endlich hier an !! 120€ sag ich nur


----------



## rocky7 (31. Oktober 2014)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Nächste Woche kommt meine Endlich hier an !! 120€ sag ich nur


Wo hast du sie bestellt?


----------



## schlenzie (1. November 2014)

Auf der Herstellerseite. Konnte mir den Versand sparen, weil "die Tante aus Amerika" den Karton mitbringt. Das macht eine Menge aus. Am Montag, spätestens Dienstag wird montiert   Ich hoffe nur das alles heile ankommt, weil der Karton wohl riesig ist und es so nicht in den Koffer passt. Deswegen muss alles einzeln im Koffer liegen.


----------



## CochsyMC (2. November 2014)

bei ebay biste schnell bei 200 Euro. Für den Preis kann man sich schon selber eine bauen.


----------



## rocky7 (2. November 2014)

CochsyMC schrieb:


> bei ebay biste schnell bei 200 Euro. Für den Preis kann man sich schon selber eine bauen.


Aber nicht jeder Mensch hat die Fähigkeiten zum Selbstbau. Wenn man da nicht aufpasst, kann es auch schnell schief gehen. Die fertige WK baut jeder ein und fertig ist der Lack.


----------



## schlenzie (2. November 2014)

So sehe ich das auch. 

Aber 200€ ist ja ok, falls ich nicht zufrieden bin 😉

Das einzige was noch offen ist, ist das Thema Wärmeleitpaste. 

Ist da welche dabei oder sollte man grundsätzlich eine andere nehmen ?

Bei der Corsair war nicht ganz so tolle, bereits als Klecks hinten drauf


----------



## schlenzie (4. November 2014)

Habe gestern das riesen Teil eingebaut. Ich habe irgendwie ein komisch Geräusch nun um Gehäuse. Mag wohl die Pumpe sein... Ist aber nicht sehr laut

Das einzige was mir stark auffällt ist der deutliche mehr Verbrauch im Idle Zustand. Hatte vorher ca. 58W und jetzt knapp 96-98W


----------



## rocky7 (4. November 2014)

ist ja heftig der Anstieg im Verbrauch, was sagen die Temps zu vorher?


----------



## schlenzie (4. November 2014)

Die sind sichtbar niedriger. Habe jetzt selbst unter Prime ver. 28.5 bei höchster Temperatur nur noch 71 Grad bei 4100MHz. Das waren vorher über 80

Diese Version ist recht hart was die Wärmeerzeugung betrifft


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2014)

Du hast 71° bei 4,1GHz mit dem Swiftech?
Kannst du die CPU auf 4,5GHz takten? 
Würde mich mal interessieren was du da für Temps hast.


----------



## schlenzie (4. November 2014)

und mit was dann testen ? welches proggi ?


----------



## rackcity (4. November 2014)

prime mal testen und eventuell im gaming alltag.. z.b bf4 o.Ä

gib mal an wieviel saft er dabei zieht und die temps

das intressiert mich nun auch ziemlich


----------



## schlenzie (4. November 2014)

Habe die Standart Lüfter runtergenommen und durch die Noctua NF-F12 ersetzt.   Von unten nach oben, Radiator, Lüfter, Gehäuse  Lüfter laufen unter Asus Profil Einstellungen "Leise"  Bei 4,1 GHz hatte ich vorhin bei BF4 56 Grad  Rest teste ich gerade

Hier BF4:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2014)

Ich habe den Thermalright Silver Arrow Special Edition und habe bei 4,5GHz rund 80° anliegen. Spannung ist 1,24 Volt.
Mal schauen was die Swiftech reißen kann.


----------



## schlenzie (4. November 2014)

Bin jetzt vorerst beimBF4 spielen 64'er Server bei 4,5GHz und 1,28V gewesen und hatte max 62 Grad


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2014)

Das hört sich nicht schlecht an. 
Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren wie weit du kommen kannst wen du als Grenze 80° setzt.
Natürlich nur wenn du magst.


----------



## schlenzie (4. November 2014)

Interessieren würden mich allerdings die +40W, wo die her kommen. Die Pumpe soll 6W Leistung haben und die paar LEDs können den Kohl nicht fett machen.

Aber hier mal eine kleine Ansicht:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joker47 (5. November 2014)

1)Hast du die Lüfter im Pull oder Push?
2)Die Standartlüfter?
3)Mit welchem Speed laufen die bei dir und wie laut sind in etwa, gerade im Bezug auf deinen alten Luftkühler?

Danke schonmal


----------



## schlenzie (5. November 2014)

1. Lüfter waren auf Pull
2. Waren die Noctua NF-F12
3. Pumpe im IDLE auf ca. 1200 und Lüfter keine Ahnung, wird wegen dem PWM Hub nicht angezeigt.

(4.) durch die weiter unten beschrieben Lüfterveränderung hat sich meine IDLE Temp. um 4 Grad CPU sowie um ca. 6-8 Grad Kern Temp. nach unten verändert. Das ist schon mal sehr gut.


ABER....

Das größte Geräusch Problem ist hausgemacht. An der Swichtech ist eine kleine Kunststoff Schraube am Reservoir, genau diese drückt gerade so gegen mein transp. Seitenteil. Daher brummt es leider 

Aufgrund der nicht veränderbaren Lüftersteuerung und der Noctua Lüfter habe ich eben noch mal alles umgebaut. Die original Lüfter sind wirklich nicht schlecht. Habe die jetzt wieder in Push Funktion (wie übrigens Lieferzustand) montiert und die Lüfter per Y-Stecker auf einen Gehäuse Lüfter Anschluss am Mainboard gesteckt. 

Weitere Tests folgen in den nächsten Tagen...


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Interessieren würden mich allerdings die +40W, wo die her kommen.


 
Kannst du das reproduzieren dass die 40 Watt mehr ausschließlich durch Swiftech kommt?


----------



## schlenzie (5. November 2014)

Dafür müsste ich den PC ohne aktive Kühlfunktion starten, das ist mir zu heikel. Aber da ich lediglich nur den Kühler umgebaut habe ohne weitere Veränderungen (auch CPU Spannung, etc.) vorgenommen zu haben - bleibt keine andere Erklärung.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

Ich habe keine Ahnung welche Leistungsaufnahme die Swiftech hat.
Schon komisch.


----------



## joker47 (5. November 2014)

Sind eigentlich Static Presure Fans besser als die Airflows wenn man diese im PULL einbaut. Oder spielt das da keine Rolle? Kenn jetzt so keine Lüfter die extra aufs saugen ausgelegt sind, bzw ich hab da noch nie was von gehört


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Die original Lüfter sind wirklich nicht schlecht.


 
Sind die leistungsfähiger als die Noctua Lüfter?
Wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke aus?


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (6. November 2014)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Das größte Geräusch Problem ist hausgemacht. An der Swichtech ist eine kleine Kunststoff Schraube am Reservoir, genau diese drückt gerade so gegen mein transp. Seitenteil. Daher brummt es leider


 
Hi,

ich habe auch das Node 804 Gehäuse. Ist dieses Drücken der Schraube auf das Seitenteil nicht irgendwie vermeidbar ? 
Zumindest könntest du den Radi doch in die andere Kammer unter die Decke packen, oder sind dafür die Schläuche zu kurz ?


----------



## Lugior (6. November 2014)

Können die 40W daher kommen das deine CPU sich einfach mehr Saft gönnt und mit der vorherigen Kühlung vielleicht schon gedrosselt hat?
Wobei nicht die vollen 40W auf die CPU entfallen, die gesamte Leistungsaufnahme der H220X wird sicher bei 12-15W liegen.


----------



## WaldemarE (7. November 2014)

Gibt's denn endlich einen offiziellen Release in Europa? Da ich es mir nicht importieren möchte.


----------



## schlenzie (7. November 2014)

Herr-Vorragend schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe auch das Node 804 Gehäuse. Ist dieses Drücken der Schraube auf das Seitenteil nicht irgendwie vermeidbar ?
> Zumindest könntest du den Radi doch in die andere Kammer unter die Decke packen, oder sind dafür die Schläuche zu kurz ?



Wenn ich wüsste wofür diese Schraube ist und nicht unbedingt nötig ist, würde ich sie rausnehmen. Habe nur keine Luste, dass da Wasser rausläuft...

In die andere Kammer habe ich nicht versucht, weil ich sonst den CPU Kühler abmontieren müsste, was wieder pruckeln bedeutet. Ich habe mit meiner aktuellen Konfiguration und Lüftereinstellungen über das Asus AI Tool eine sehr ruhige Lösung gefunden. Die Temps sind im Idle sehr niedrig, Geräusche ebenso. Den Rest bringt die Zeit 


Wenn jemand weiß wofür die Schraube ist, dann gern her mit der Info 

Edit:

Interessanter Weise ist die Schraube auf der Offiziellen Webseite nicht verbaut...
(Sie sitzt bei mir rechts neben das Max Beschriftung)

http://www.swiftech.org/images/products/detail/H220-X-800.jpg


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (7. November 2014)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Wenn jemand weiß wofür die Schraube ist, dann gern her mit der Info
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


 
Hi, sag mal kann das sein, dass man über die Schraube den AGB nachfüllen kann ?
Interessanter Weise sitzt die Schraube im Installation-Guide übrigens hinten und nicht vorne:

http://www.swiftech.org/Installation_guides/Installation_guide_H220-X.pdf


----------



## schlenzie (7. November 2014)

Nee, die zum Nachfüllen sitzt auf der Stirnseite wie beschrieben. Die ich meine ist nirgends verzeichnet aber vorhanden... Packe nachher mal ein Foto rein


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (7. November 2014)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Nee, die zum Nachfüllen sitzt auf der Stirnseite wie beschrieben. Die ich meine ist nirgends verzeichnet aber vorhanden... Packe nachher mal ein Foto rein


 
Du meisnt die hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Swiftech H220-X CPU Liquid Cooling Kit Review | Overclockers

Keine Ahnung wofür die ist, aber wirklich mist, dass die so weit vorsteht.


----------



## WaldemarE (7. November 2014)

Hat sich erledigt hab was gefunden Swiftech H240X CPU Liquid Cooling Kit


----------



## schlenzie (7. November 2014)

Herr-Vorragend schrieb:


> Du meisnt die hier: <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=783694"/> Swiftech H220-X CPU Liquid Cooling Kit Review | Overclockers  Keine Ahnung wofür die ist, aber wirklich mist, dass die so weit vorsteht.


   Genau !!  


Habe heute mal etwas gebastelt im OC Bereich.    4.4GHz mit einem Offset von + 0,100  
Temp bei BF4 = 47 Grad.  
Kerne lustigerweise zwischen 57 und 61 Grad  vCore liegt zwischen 1.2 und 1.23v


----------



## Fox2010 (8. November 2014)

Warum dauert es solange bis es das Ding hier zu Kaufen gibt oder rennen die Amis dennen da drüben Täglich die Lager ein 
Passt die eigentlich in jedes Case oben rein was oben Löscher hat für 2 120er Lüfter??


----------



## schlenzie (8. November 2014)

Kommt auf den genauen Abstand an, bei Caseking steht fast immer in den Beschreibungen dazu etwas drinn.

Aber ich habe heute Nacht eine Mail von highflow.nl erhalten das die Swiftech H220-X in Stock ist !!


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

Das Schiff braucht eben eine Weile von Asien nach Europa.


----------



## schlenzie (9. November 2014)

Letzte Ergebnisse:
4,4 GHz und Offset +0,095
BF4: 46-47 Grad 
Kerne habe min. 10 Grad mehr 

Pumpe: 1800-2000upm
Lüfter: ca. 50%


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2014)

Wie ist die Lautstärke?


----------



## schlenzie (9. November 2014)

Ist ok, Battlefield ist lauter 

Im Idle fast geräuschlos und mein Gehäuse steht auf dem Schreibtisch


----------



## James_Negev (11. November 2014)

Ich habe den Kühler bei highflow.nl gekauft wo er derzeit auch lagernd ist Swiftech H220X CPU Liquid Cooling Kit
der kühler ist erste Sahne und kühlt sehr gut kein Vergleich zu den Standard aio Kühlern


----------



## schlenzie (12. November 2014)

Mich würde mal euren Drehzahlen interessieren von Pumpe und Lüfter im Idle und Last

Als Last bezeichne ich einfach mal einen 64'er Server mit Ultra Details beim BF4

Pumpe: 
Idle: 14% 
Last: 50%

Lüfter (am Mainboard angeschlossen)
Idle: 30%
Last: 70%


----------



## James_Negev (16. November 2014)

Ich habe Kein BF4 bei mir laufen die lufter und die Pumpe permanent auf min egal ob Idle oder Last


----------



## schlenzie (16. November 2014)

Das werde ich morgen auch mal ausprobieren


----------



## schlenzie (27. November 2014)

Hier ist mal ein schönes Review, wo unteranderem auch die besagte Schraube erklärt ist. (Dient zur Entlüftung)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1526779/user-review-of-the-swiftech-h220-x


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es denn jetzt schon ein Release Datum in Deutschland?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es denn jetzt schon ein Release Datum in Deutschland?



Die H220-X ist hier schon erhältlich, allerdings nur bei HighFlow welche eine drakonische Summe verlangen.
Sie war kurzzeitig auch bei Amazon erhältlich, scheint bereits vergriffen.

Edit: 
Ich frage mich warum unbedingt Swiftech, eine der kompetentesten Firmen im WaKü-Bereich, bei dem dünnen Radi Lüfter mit so viel RPM eingebaut hat 
Es mach thermisch praktisch null Unterschied ob die Lüfter so niedrig wie möglich (800 RPM) oder eben so schnell wie möglich (1800 RPM)  drehen.
Die Helix sind sehr tolle Lüfter die nur leider viel zu schnell drehen.
Ich würde jedem empfehlen die Lüfter so stark wie möglich zu drosseln und permanent so laufen zu lassen.


----------



## schlenzie (2. Dezember 2014)

Über die Asus AI Software zeigt er mir als niedrigstes ca. 510rpm an. Habe meine auf 25-35% laufen. Eigentlich unhörbar. Da ist die Pumpe deutlich lauter


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. Dezember 2014)

Wie schnell läuft die Pumpe denn bei dir?


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2014)

Laute Pumpe ist immer schlecht.
Lüfter kann man austauschen. Das ist nicht das Problem.
Aber eine laute Pumpe ist echt blöd weil man da nichts machen kann.


----------



## schlenzie (2. Dezember 2014)

Es liegt nicht zwangsläufig an meiner Pumpe - nur zum Teil. Da die Entlüftungsschraube vom Reservoir direkt an meine Seitenscheibe vom Gehäuse drückt überträgt dies leider auch direkt Geräusche.

Die "Lüfter"Kurve von der Pumpe liegt so an: 

45° - 16% (ca. 1400rpm)
55° - 50% (ca. 2200rpm)

höher als 45-46° geht es äußerst selten
habe mir nur Sicherheit eingebaut


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. Dezember 2014)

Also ich konnte die Pumpe (runtergeregelt versteht sich) nie hören.

Warum nimmst du nicht etwas Wasser aus dem Kreislauf und die Schraube raus? 
Sollte doch klappen.


----------



## schlenzie (2. Dezember 2014)

Das ist mir etwas zu heikel... ich muss ab und zu das Gehäuse nach links kippen um den Filter vom Netzteil abzusaugen

Dann würde bestimmt was rausschwappen


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. Dezember 2014)

Hmm, das ist dann tatsächlich etwas ungünstig. 

Kannst ja mal versuchen etwas wie einen kleinen Fetzen Schwamm dazwischen zu stecken, könnte die Vibration verringern.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2014)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht zwangsläufig an meiner Pumpe - nur zum Teil. Da die Entlüftungsschraube vom Reservoir direkt an meine Seitenscheibe vom Gehäuse drückt überträgt dies leider auch direkt Geräusche.



Was für ein Case hast du denn?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was für ein Case hast du denn?



Er hat das Fractal Design Node 804


----------



## schlenzie (2. Dezember 2014)

Das stimmt


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2014)

Wann kommt denn jetzt die H220X bzw. die neue H240X nach Deutschland?
Gibt es da schon Termine?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (29. Dezember 2014)

Nein, leider nicht,

Ich glaube mittlerweile dass die hier gar nicht erst regulär in den Handel kommt, wäre ja nicht das erste Swiftech-Produkt was es nicht nach Europa geschafft hat...........

Aber kaufen kannst du sie schon, unter anderem bei HighFlow, war auch hier einmal bei Amazon erhältlich, war aber sehr schnell ausverkauft.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2014)

Wie sehen denn die Alternativen aus?


----------



## marvinj (30. Dezember 2014)

In der Form doch aktuell gar keine. Klar, es gibt viele in der Größe, welche mit dezenter Beleuchtung, aber mir ist noch kein Modell untergekommen, bei dem man einen Ausgleichbehälter hat und so stylisch aussieht -_-
Da hilft nur der Import


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn die Alternativen aus?



Mögliche Alternative. Kosten identisch wie die Swiftech 220X als Import aus USA oder beim Kauf auf highflow.nl.

Schlechtere/Günstigere Alternative: Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190) mit 5V Adaper für Pumpe Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (5V) 20cm - Schwarz

Fractal Design Kelvin S36 , Fractal Design Kelvin S24 (wie bei der Eisberg Pumpe Alphacool DC-LT, Alphacool Radiator)


----------



## Offset (30. Dezember 2014)

Wie siehts damit aus? 
Raijintek Triton (0R100018) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich habe aber noch keinen Test dazu gelesen, muss ich mal nachholen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (30. Dezember 2014)

Das Teil ist eher mittelmäßig was die Lautstärke angeht.


----------



## schlenzie (3. Januar 2015)

Alles gute bringt das neue Jahr 

Gerade eben den Pumpenausfall in der H220X miterlebt... Wunderte mich warum auf einmal die Lüfter alle hochfahren und die CPU Temp auf 80 Grad stieg.

Hat wer den Kontakt für den RMA Support in Deutschland ?


----------



## Gummert (3. Januar 2015)

Melde dich deswegen im HW-Luxx - dort ist ein Ansprechpartner für Swiftech. Mit dem kannst du alles weitere in die Wege leiten.

Bitteschön: Profil: Swiftech Europe - Forum de Luxx


----------



## schlenzie (4. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise.

Habe inzwischen mit Brian gemailt.... Das problem war ein kleines, ein Kabel war nicht richtig befestigt  Habe es eben nochmal getestet und alles lief


----------

